# 68 Lemans



## RandomTask0503 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all im new here and I thought I would start things off with my first question. Im changing a 68 Lemans into a Gto clone and the first part I decided to change was the taillights. I purchased them and now see that the GTO taillights will not fit the Lemans can anyone tell me what must be done to get the GTO ones to fit thank you for your help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. I think the tail panel might be different, not sure on the `68.
There are a TON of clones out there, I would leave it as a Lemans, you are getting to see less and less of them at all the car shows. A sweet looking Lemans could beat out many a GTOs at the shows.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums. I think the tail panel might be different, not sure on the `68.
> There are a TON of clones out there, I would leave it as a Lemans, you are getting to see less and less of them at all the car shows. A sweet looking Lemans could beat out many a GTOs at the shows.


:agree


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Great Spirit tell Chief Pontiac he not want all GTO's. He say keep LeMans as is. Put in big a$$ motor and have sleeper.:cool









Just having fun with ya.....welcome to the forums...:seeya:


----------



## RandomTask0503 (Mar 7, 2009)

I know i hardly see any Lemans around either the GTO is just so cool and i know they are pretty much the same car ill have to think about this one thanks.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm resto-modding a Lemans too, a 72. I'm pretty sure the only gto part I'm going to use is a hood.

Whichever way you decide to go, good luck with it. Keep us updated, and post pics!!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

great point every one is cloning all the lemans and temppest in a gto ,ive just leave it as it was casue people arnt seeing to many of the lemans and tempests any more


----------

